# Freedom of movement regulations?



## Kzarazin (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello

My boyfriend is from the UK and I am from the U.S. We currently are both living in Ireland and are possibly interested in moving to Germany. We have been in a relationship for three years (and have proof) and can show proof of cohabitation for at least a year (possibly more, just have to find the paper work). Under the freedom of movement directive, am I allowed to enter Germany and apply for residency with my boyfriend as a cohabitating partner/ durable relationship? 

If so, how do I go about doing it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have been living in Ireland long enough to get a 5-year European residence permit, you may be OK to move to Germany on your own. But otherwise I don't believe Germany recognizes "de facto" relationships. If you and your boyfriend marry, then you have the right to a residence permit in Germany if you are "joining him" there. Though he may be asked to show that he has some means of supporting himself (and you) in Germany and is not there just to look for a job. You will also both require proof of medical coverage.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

